# The Ultimate Brighton Cast by Terry Carroll



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Exclusively on the Total Sea Fishing Website

http://www.totalseamagazine.com/index.php


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Who is Mr Zziplex


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very Nice Andy.

For those that do not know, Terry Carrol is the owner of Zziplex and _hand builds_ each and every Zziplex rod.

Great caster as well!!

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Terry was also the first person to cast over 200yds in competion and with the help of Nigel Forrest (co founder of BreakAway) the first caster to convert a standard Abu 6000 to a CT by cutting the top bars out....modern casting owes a lot to Terry, who by the way is a total gent!

Tom.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Very Nice Indeed !!

Thanks


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Never metthe man, but I know for a fact he makes the best rods I've ever seen...


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice video. That was one of the first power casts I tried to learn. Very effective in close or in the dark as he said. Do a bit of shark fishing and it still comes in handy.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Gotta love the Brighton Cast. To date, this is still the cast I throw best, and it works nearly everywhere


----------

